# pidgin, msn and ssl



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello I installed pidgin without gnutsl support, when i launched pidgin i discovered that I need an ssl library to use msn with pidgin, I tried to compile it again with gnutsl support, but didn't help, then I tried to install openssl, but didn't make a difference.

What do I really need to do?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

make rmconfig (to remove the configuration settings) and rebuild pidgin. MSN works fine here.


----------



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

Still doesn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

Any error messages?


----------

